# Susanne Tockan: zibb vom 28.06.2017



## creutzfeld (29 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

hat jemand zibb vom 28.06.2017 mitgeschnitten?
In der Mediathek vom rbb wirds ab 20:00 Minuten "spannend 
rbb Mediathek: zibb vom 28.06.2017 | rbb Fernsehen

Gruß creutzfeld


----------



## teddy05 (29 Juni 2017)

etwas unscharf, aber spannend! :thx::thumbup:


----------



## Voyeurfriend (29 Juni 2017)

Oh ja, ganz nett!


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Juni 2017)

und danach die Hände waschen


----------



## Chip0978 (3 Juli 2017)

Wirklich schön anzusehen


----------



## Deadpool (9 Juli 2017)

Beitrag leider nicht mehr vorhanden  Würdet ihr mir verraten, was so spannend war?


----------



## LegKalle (21 Juli 2017)

jetzt bin ich auch interessiert xD was war da genau ? mediathek gibt ja nix mehr her 

edit: hab mal gesucht, der tag ist aufgesplittet immer noch in der mediathek:

http://mediathek.rbb-online.de/tv/z...hen/Video?bcastId=3822084&documentId=43899600

Falls sich noch jemand wundert was da los war


----------

